# Vacuum Seal-curing?



## Dsix7one (Feb 4, 2009)

just wanted to know if anybody tried vacuum sealing their buds to cure....is it better or does it even make a difference??


----------



## toph (Feb 7, 2009)

probably worse, the whole point of curing the bud is to rid it of its moisture... vacuuming it wont let it release the water from the plant... id stick to dry and dark


----------

